# Funny, but serious question!



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bear with me: Let's say I'm shooting some street candid and after I shoot a subject, they give me a dirty look and approach me tensed up very quickly as if they were going to walk right through me. If they get within touching distance of myself and them, then would I be at fault if I smacked them in the face with my DSLR? Also, if it were to break from hitting them with it then could I sue them for repair costs? If it matters, I live in the USA


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2012)

Good street photographer dont get spotted when im shooting on the street im like an invisible ninja but i dont use my dslr i use a small Leica and nobody see you


----------



## Denon (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you're end up beeing charged with battery because you hit him(or her) first and therefore it can't be judged as self defense as you hit him first. It's another thing if that person did physical harm you or you were certain there was no other way out of the situation. 

But I live in Sweden so the laws could be different.


----------



## ann (Oct 11, 2012)

Why would you hit someone before talking with them? Really!!!!!!!!!

People skills are very helpful when doing this type of work, being low key, your body language being non-threatening for starters.


----------



## ClickAddict (Oct 11, 2012)

Hitting first doesn't always eliminate the "self defense" defense.  If I'm walking down a street and someone pulls a knife out saying he's going to gut me, I'm pretty sure if I hit him first I can still claim self defense. I believe the requirement is something like justifiable beliefe of danger.  Doesn't matter if the guy later claims he was joking.  If it was reasonable for you to feel threatened it's self defense.  (In other words you can't claim you felt threathened by some guy just because he was walking by you).  

In the case above, a guy standing in front looking threatening would probably not warrant you assaulting him, and doubt self defense would work.

PS. Not a lawyer.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 11, 2012)

If you're really worried about it ask an attorney not an internet forum.


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol, is this serious?  

Solution? Get swoll or dress and act like a crazy man.  Nobody messes with a psycho.  Please reference Jason Segel example from the movie I Love You Man


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

ann said:
			
		

> Why would you hit someone before talking with them? Really!!!!!!!!!
> 
> People skills are very helpful when doing this type of work, being low key, your body language being non-threatening for starters.



I didn't say anything about talking though I would in a situation like this before they'd approach me. A lot of you guys missed my point. Let's clear this up. The person is pissed, it's practically a half jog, angry look on their face as they practically charge my direction with their chest high. That's what I'm talking about, the badass looking "I'm going to f*cking kill you" speed walk/slight jog whatever you want to call it. You can't reason with someone like that. Their coming AT you, not standing in front of you trying to have a conversation. Am I the only one here who's had experience with people like this before (when not shooting photography)?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Good street photographer dont get spotted when im shooting on the street im like an invisible ninja but i dont use my dslr i use a small Leica and nobody see you



We shall henceforth refer to you as *ninjagsgary.
*
OP---never, ever,ever, under any circumstances, smack a person with your d-slr--it could *damage the sensor!!!* Jeeeze, you oughtta know that!


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Good street photographer dont get spotted when im shooting on the street im like an invisible ninja but i dont use my dslr i use a small Leica and nobody see you



Well then I guess I'm not a 'good' street photographer. People always see me with a camera on the streets I walk when there's around 1 person near me practically every 5 minutes. Very rarely do they see me without it. I catch them off guard and get natural reactions. Like what I did yesterday, a guy saw me from a distance as we continued to walk each others direction on the sidewalk. I anticipated the moment, he looked down for a split second, I focused and took the shot once he looked up right in front of his face, that was it. No eye contact afterwards. I believe what makes a good candid street photographer is guts, anticipation, and consistency. I already know I'll stick out like a sore thumb in my poverty filled neighborhood and I've accepted that and developed my own way of shooting. If I hide things than that comes across as creepy as I'm well within my rights to shoot anyways


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> We shall henceforth refer to you as ninjagsgary.
> 
> OP---never, ever,ever, under any circumstances, smack a person with your d-slr--it could damage the sensor!!! Jeeeze, you oughtta know that!



I don't leica. I'd rather damage my DSLR then get assaulted.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

*than


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not shooting quick enough most never even know i have taken their photo, i thought in the US you would just pull out your gun


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2012)

gsgary said:


> swiftparkour94 said:
> 
> 
> > ann said:
> ...



In the UK, people just show their choppers and that scares the bad guys away...


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's your problem you had to focus, do it my way and you just shot and put your camera by your side, don't have it hung round your neck or shoulder keep it in your had


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Your not shooting quick enough most never even know i have taken their photo, i thought in the US you would just pull out your gun



Oh no, I shoot fast. 95% of the time I zone focus and take up to 1-4 shots per scene (T3i: 3fps). AF can take me up to 2-3 seconds (moving subject), perfect


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> There's your problem you had to focus, do it my way and you just shot and put your camera by your side, don't have it hung round your neck or shoulder keep it in your had



95% of the time I AF and I'm always keeping my camera around my neck, sorry


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > swiftparkour94 said:
> ...



Would i do something like that


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 11, 2012)

Just tell them what a wonderful city they have and then ask for directions somewhere a few miles away.

They'll think that you're a tourist and whatever you just took will wind up in a box hundreds of miles away and then the "OOh, OOh, it's a test" kicks in and they forget about being ticked off altogether.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 11, 2012)

2 words:  Trayvon Martin.


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2012)

* *Thread Moved* *

No one here can give you reliable, definitive answers to hypothetical legal questions. Neither can a qualified attorney.
Ultimately the issue would be adjudicated in court.

Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Battery (crime) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Legal Help


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> * Thread Moved *
> 
> No one here can give you reliable, definitive answers to hypothetical legal questions. Neither can a qualified attorney.
> Ultimately the issue would be adjudicated in court.
> ...



Ok


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mike_E said:
			
		

> Just tell them what a wonderful city they have and then ask for directions somewhere a few miles away.
> 
> They'll think that you're a tourist and whatever you just took will wind up in a box hundreds of miles away and then the "OOh, OOh, it's a test" kicks in and they forget about being ticked off altogether.



No because I'm sure I'll come across them again. I'll always be honest. I'm talking about someone you can't reason with. Read my other posts


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 11, 2012)

you can sue anyone you want in this country. The question should be who will win. and there are to many variables to even begin to answer. how many witneses were there? was it recorded somehow? does he have a better layer then you? is the judge a photographer? it's not something someone can answer.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:
			
		

> 2 words:  Trayvon Martin.



That's why I don't try to hide things or take pictures for longer than 3 seconds. I'm sure if one of you guys had the opportunity to shoot with me then you'd see what I mean. I should find a way to record it actually, I'll work it out


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2012)

KmH said:


> * *Thread Moved* *
> 
> No one here can give you reliable, definitive answers to hypothetical legal questions. Neither can a qualified attorney.
> Ultimately the issue would be adjudicated in court.
> ...




FTW!!!!!!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That makes you stand out like a saw thumb


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

12sndsgood said:
			
		

> you can sue anyone you want in this country. The question should be who will win. and there are to many variables to even begin to answer. how many witneses were there? was it recorded somehow? does he have a better layer then you? is the judge a photographer? it's not something someone can answer.



Ok I'll keep this in mind, thank you


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shooting my way i would have taken my shot and moved on before you had focused


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2012)

I shoot very similar to this Joel Meyerowitz - Street Photography - YouTube, dark top and trousers then the camera blends in, i sometimes take the dog because it attracts their attention away from me


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Shooting my way i would have taken my shot and moved on before you had focused



If I see a chance to wait a few seconds to get a shot in perfect focus then I will. That's how I roll


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I shoot very similar to this Joel Meyerowitz - Street Photography - YouTube, dark top and trousers then the camera blends in, i sometimes take the dog because it attracts their attention away from me



That dog idea sounds genius! Too bad my husky pulls me like crazy haha


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I shoot very similar to this Joel Meyerowitz - Street Photography - YouTube, dark top and trousers then the camera blends in, i sometimes take the dog because it attracts their attention away from me



Good video, but for my city, unless I'm at an event it won't work. My style is solid so far and I've got some great results from it. I don't try to stay hidden when there's hardly anyone around. Catching them off guard works perfectly and I have the guts to do it


----------



## Dao (Oct 11, 2012)

So far in my life, I have not heard anything like that happened.  Just simply take a photo and without any conversation or any other action, a person will run toward the photographer in such a way so that the photographer need to hit the person with the camera .

I'd say something wrong with the person being photographed.  Such as he is a psycho (you are out of luck), or a drug dealer doing his business and you photograph him (you are really out of luck if that happens) or he is your girl friend's ex who just dump him because of you. (That's worst than the drug dealer)


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dao said:
			
		

> So far in my live, I have not heard anything like that happened.  Just simply take a photo and without any conversation or any other action, a person will run toward the photographer in such a way so that the photographer need to hit the person with the camera .
> 
> I'd say something wrong with the person being photographed.  Such as he is a psycho (you are out of luck), or a drug dealer doing his business and you photograph him (you are really out of luck if that happens) or he is your girl friend's ex who just dump him because of you. (That's worst than the drug dealer)



Ok


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 11, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but you're talking about a 'crazy' person.

If you want to get into a fight, go ahead but in my experience it's better to out think them than to out fight them.

OBTW, unless you're walking around with a top of the range Nikon or Canon (or an RB67) the only thing that would happen from you hitting them with your camera is that you'll break your camera and you'll just piss them off that much more.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mike_E said:
			
		

> Yes, but you're talking about a 'crazy' person.
> 
> If you want to get into a fight, go ahead but in my experience it's better to out think them than to out fight them.
> 
> OBTW, unless you're walking around with a top of the range Nikon or Canon (or an RB67) the only thing that would happen from you hitting them with your camera is that you'll break your camera and you'll just piss them off that much more.



Alright, but if they touch me in any physical way I will hit them with my camera. I don't always walk around with my pocket knife on me, I only do that when I have more with me to where it's harder to run. Some people carry those fold out metal stick things, I forgot the name (buh-tongs? puh-tongs?) but here those are illegal and I've been hit with one before as well as tazed with a hand tazor.....I think I should get one because it's loud, intimidating, and effective. I've almost been jumped twice before in my neighborhood before I was into photography and was able to get away (thank god for parkour), but now I'm more concerned if I can't due to how much I'll have on me or how limited my mobility is


----------



## Tony S (Oct 11, 2012)

Just kick his azzzz.......... and get pictures to show us later.

"... so I just reached out and kicked ole green teeth in the knee."   Charlie Daniels, Uneasy Rider


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 11, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how legitimate this thread is but you have some epic comments.  Much appreciated, seriously.


----------



## Tony S (Oct 11, 2012)

Reading your posts I really think you need to work on your social skills more before taking candid street shots.  You have way too much confrontation already in your life.


----------



## ann (Oct 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

.SimO. said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how legitimate this thread is but you have some epic comments.  Much appreciated, seriously.



Thanks


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

Tony S said:
			
		

> Reading your posts I really think you need to work on your social skills more before taking candid street shots.  You have way too much confrontation already in your life.



If you knew me you'd know how social I am. I made some friends from my walkabout a few minutes ago as I always do when shooting. The confrontation I got in the past was mostly gang related after I insulted a guy and a gang he's in back in school. I'm in no gang, I just spoke out against them and from what I have heard I am 'targeted'. I'm not scared to take pictures in places most people would run from, each day I keep going further and further but most are indoors so it's hard to get some of people on the streets. Oh btw, it's worth mentioning that I tried walking around without the camera strap and I got lots of strange looks. I think it looks like a gun down on my side so I'm going to keep the strap on. I didn't have any conversations with the candid subjects I shot today other than being told "I'm an interesting subject because I'm hairy?" after I told him what I was doing with the photo, and a girl that complained when she noticds me shooting her father/uncle/etc. who said "Oh, I'm going to slap him!" as I turned away. Both these bursts of shots took 1 second, off guard. I like shooting the instant the subject looks up towards what they make out in a split second to be a shadowy figure stopped faced their direction and I stop shooting within seconds of aiming once the natural reaction of looking my direction dissipates. Very rarely do I lag and accidentally catch them smiling which happened with a lady passing by me on a bike earlier today. Most people are either flattered or confused. I don't care if my life is on the line when shooting, I'm having fun within my rights as a photographer and am not looking to piss people off but I can't control others actions. Right now I'm trying to get shots of dangerous looking people if I ever come across someone that stands out as one, other times I wimped out but now I feel self taught enough to get what I'm looking for......I'll shoot further away from my home though, I don't want to be followed


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude--don't WEAR the camera like a necklace!!! Wrap the strap around your right hand, snugly, and just WALK along with the camera sort of "stuck there", in the hand, bring it up, shoot,then start walking again...when you WEAR the camera you stand out like some kinda peeper/creeper/perv.Srsly.Not kdng.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 11, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Dude--don't WEAR the camera like a necklace!!! Wrap the strap around your right hand, snugly, and just WALK along with the camera sort of "stuck there", in the hand, bring it up, shoot,then start walking again...when you WEAR the camera you stand out like some kinda peeper/creeper/perv.Srsly.Not kdng.



If I ever do again then maybe I'll get a brace. It gets triple digits here and my hands are always sweating so they slip a lot. The problem is though, people give me looks as if I have a gun in my hand so if the cameras still noticeable, who cares if it's around my neck? The most I'll do is wear a black shirt to help it blend a bit and dark jeans. I'll still work with the no strap method, so far I have nothing but negativity from it


----------



## gsgary (Oct 12, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> If I ever do again then maybe I'll get a brace. It gets triple digits here and my hands are always sweating so they slip a lot. The problem is though, people give me looks as if I have a gun in my hand so if the cameras still noticeable, who cares if it's around my neck? The most I'll do is wear a black shirt to help it blend a bit and dark jeans. I'll still work with the no strap method, so far I have nothing but negativity from it



Post a self portrait so we can see how offensive you look HA HA


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 12, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Post a self portrait so we can see how offensive you look HA HA



Ok haha, I only have one though that my brother took of me. The lighting is awful. I'll try to later tonight. Actually, I'll set it as my profile picture if possible on mobile


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok it's been done. Let me know if it's hard to see and I'll switch it to another one


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 12, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Bear with me: Let's say I'm shooting some street candid and after I shoot a subject, they give me a dirty look and approach me tensed up very quickly as if they were going to walk right through me. If they get within touching distance of myself and them, then would I be at fault if I smacked them in the face with my DSLR? Also, if it were to break from hitting them with it then could I sue them for repair costs? If it matters, I live in the USA



Can't be serious...







I agree with Tony S. Work on your social skills, and become a Ninja like gsgary. It sounds like the way you're doing things is creepy (waiting for people to look up at you, bursting off frames) so you're going to run into averse reactions.  
How would you like it if someone shot you in the face multiple times on the street? You'd be mad, broh!

Subtlety doesn't sound like your strong suit, might be something for you to work on, if you plan to be a street photographer in what you've depicted as a somewhat "shady" area.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2012)

Who cares if it's around your neck?????????? You ask a dumb question like that and expect a real response? zOMG kid, get a clue. Every time people give you good advice, you reject it. See ya.


----------



## IByte (Oct 12, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> That makes you stand out like a saw thumb



We have sore thumbs in the states


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Who cares if it's around your neck?????????? You ask a dumb question like that and expect a real response? zOMG kid, get a clue. Every time people give you good advice, you reject it. See ya.



I didn't reject anything...


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rotanimod said:
			
		

> Can't be serious...
> 
> I agree with Tony S. Work on your social skills, and become a Ninja like gsgary. It sounds like the way you're doing things is creepy (waiting for people to look up at you, bursting off frames) so you're going to run into averse reactions.
> How would you like it if someone shot you in the face multiple times on the street? You'd be mad, broh!
> ...



I don't want to do solely candid or street but it's fun. If I got paid to do it for my city then it would be my job. I should post some example shots. I don't see why it's bad for strangers to have eye contact with the camera in my shots. I've seen videos of a photographer shooting with a flash literally 2 feet in front of peoples faces and he's famous for his work. Flash in peoples face like that I find waaaayyy more crazy than how I shoot. Are any of you guys in Cali? I'll let you watch me shoot, it's probably more harsh sounding than it really is


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, I wish I was such a tough street photographer.

Perhaps you should actually post some pictures so we could understand how your technique works.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 13, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> If I ever do again then maybe I'll get a brace. It gets triple digits here and my hands are always sweating so they slip a lot. The problem is though, people give me looks as if I have a gun in my hand so if the cameras still noticeable, who cares if it's around my neck? The most I'll do is wear a black shirt to help it blend a bit and dark jeans. I'll still work with the no strap method, so far I have nothing but negativity from it



Your using the wrong sort of camera for this sort of shooting


----------



## gsgary (Oct 13, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> I don't want to do solely candid or street but it's fun. If I got paid to do it for my city then it would be my job. I should post some example shots. I don't see why it's bad for strangers to have eye contact with the camera in my shots. I've seen videos of a photographer shooting with a flash literally 2 feet in front of peoples faces and he's famous for his work. Flash in peoples face like that I find waaaayyy more crazy than how I shoot. Are any of you guys in Cali? I'll let you watch me shoot, it's probably more harsh sounding than it really is



Bruce Gilden one of my favourite i met him about 18 months ago when he came to shoot on the streets of Derby


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> Wow, I wish I was such a tough street photographer.
> 
> Perhaps you should actually post some pictures so we could understand how your technique works.



Ok I'll try to today


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Bruce Gilden one of my favourite i met him about 18 months ago when he came to shoot on the streets of Derby



Yea I think it was him, not sure but it sounds familiar. I don't see how what I'm doing is essentially bad or against some magical candid street photography rules. Rules are meant to be broken anyways, so if not being noticed is 'the thing', quit frankly I don't give a damn. I'm getting the shots the like.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 13, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> Yea I think it was him, not sure but it sounds familiar. I don't see how what I'm doing is essentially bad or against some magical candid street photography rules. Rules are meant to be broken anyways, so if not being noticed is 'the thing', quit frankly I don't give a damn. I'm getting the shots the like.



Lets see some then


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey OP, pull your head out of yer @$$.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

gsgary said:


> swiftparkour94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me? People shoot street candid with DSLR's all the time. I'm not going to run out and buy an expensive leica or fuji, I'm saving for lenses. I have a film camera, but i don't want to have to worry about the cost of film and developing/printing. Hell, people even shoot it with an iphone. I believe the problem is never in the camera for this type of photography, it's in how you use what your limited with to get the shots you desire


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

gsgary said:


> swiftparkour94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright. I don't know what the max size is for this website but i'll give it a go when resizing them


----------



## Overread (Oct 13, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Hey OP, pull your head out of yer @$$.



Lets try and keep the personal insults out of things shall we. I don't care who starts what, but lets leave them alone.



swiftparkour94 said:


> Alright. I don't know what the max size is for this website but i'll give it a go when resizing them



Generally you'll want between 720 and 1000 pixels on the longest side of a photo for the internet. I would say around 800 is a good value for most forums without trouble. You'll want to resize and sharpen the photo (both before and after resizing) yourself before you upload them to the net (you can upload direct to the forums or to flickr/photobucket/other sites).


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok i hope this worked...they should be in this post


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

Overread said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Hey OP, pull your head out of yer @$$.
> ...



Alright thanks! I just changed the size of one of them and i put all of the quality at medium


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Hey OP, pull your head out of yer @$$.



What? Sorry, i couldn't hear you


----------



## gsgary (Oct 13, 2012)

i would class these more as candid portraits


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll get to you guys later. My moms in the hospital going into labor. They have wi-fi so I'll try to keep up


----------



## panblue (Oct 13, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> I believe the problem is never in the camera for this type of photography, it's in how you use what your limited with to get the shots you desire



"_I believe the problem is never in the camera for this type of photography, _"

OK so the problem is ...

"_it's in how you use what your limited with"
_
You're 'limited' by something. If it isn't the camera then what is it?

The problem is always the camera for this type of photography. 
You are limited "with" the choice of camera.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

panblue said:
			
		

> "I believe the problem is never in the camera for this type of photography, "
> 
> OK so the problem is ...
> 
> ...



Go back in time, look at what everyone else was using. You're making it sound like prime choice cameras for candid photography have no limits. Every camera has it's limits. Mine has both advantages and disadvantages which I have adapted to and know how to work with. It's also a personal preference thing. I'm not coughing up cash to get a smaller camera I'm not familiar with using solely for one type of photography. If I was made of money than I probably would. I shoot everything I can with what I own and I'm proud of myself for bringing back home the images I have. I'm done with this conversation


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> i would class these more as candid portraits



Yea I agree, but candid is portraits of people without their permission so I just call it candid. Or you can call it candid portrait, candid street photography, candid street portrait, etc. Whatever floats your boat


----------



## panblue (Oct 13, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> panblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmk, nice chatting with you!


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

panblue said:
			
		

> mmmk, nice chatting with you!



Pleasure


----------



## unpopular (Oct 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Good street photographer dont get spotted when im shooting on the street im like an invisible ninja but i dont use my dslr i use a small Leica and nobody see you
> ...



Absolutely! You need a Contax for this. And I'm not talking some sissy Aria or G. I'm saying RX, RTS or 645. The 645 mounted on the end of a big heavy tripod should do the trick.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mom had her baby! His name is Blake. Just thought you all should know  I got some great shots! May be posting my favorite


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 14, 2012)

re: the photos.

are you posting these for comments?
if so, I suggest starting a thread with pictures in the appropriate gallery.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> re: the photos.
> 
> are you posting these for comments?
> if so, I suggest starting a thread with pictures in the appropriate gallery.



Not at all, believe me


----------



## gsgary (Oct 14, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Ok i hope this worked...they should be in this post



I'm not surprised you get in trouble 2 of them look like murderers on parole


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised you get in trouble 2 of them look like murderers on parole



Lmao, I've actually been dying to get a shot of someone getting into a fight with people. Not that I want to see people get hurt, but I think it'd make a great photo. I'll keep shooting this way til I get stabbed to death or shot. I really don't care, I'm within my rights


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 14, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Bear with me: Let's say I'm shooting some street candid and after I shoot a subject, they give me a dirty look and approach me tensed up very quickly as if they were going to walk right through me. If they get within touching distance of myself and them, then would I be at fault if I smacked them in the face with my DSLR? Also, if it were to break from hitting them with it then could I sue them for repair costs? If it matters, I live in the USA


----------



## unpopular (Oct 14, 2012)

i wish more of my photos had six pages of discussion.

it's kind of insulting, really.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## unpopular (Oct 14, 2012)

I think we should just post our favorite star trek memes from now on.


----------



## panblue (Oct 14, 2012)

That place where the clouds are interesting?


----------



## unpopular (Oct 14, 2012)

what post punk madness have you uncovered?!


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't be ridicules OP!, everybody knows that in the USA you shoot and then talk to them...:crazy:


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 16, 2012)

Shoot first, ask questions later ?


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 16, 2012)




----------

